
Why isn't everybody rich? - LaserDiscMan
https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/94671/why-isnt-everybody-rich
======
sharemywin
Reasons people aren't rich:

1\. children

2\. hasn't developed an enriching skill

3\. network isn't rich and/or reinforcing

4\. bad financial planning

5\. addiction

6\. work ethic

I think each of these is more relevant than others to different individuals
and at different times in peoples lives. but the stronger you score at all of
these the better your chances. not in any order.

~~~
sharemywin
Also, this is just opinion I'm pulling out of my experience(my ass, if you
prefer the colloquial expression)

